# Kürschnerei ab Skill 1 - wo?



## LaLeX (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallöschen,
Ich suche ein Gebiet wo auf engen Raum,  viele mobs sind, die im bereich der anfänger kürschner sind^^ Also jetzt nicht dun mororgh oder so, denn das ist mir zu weitläufig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schonmal für später, wo gibts viele zu kürschnernde mobs auf engen raum? also wo sich AoE mal ebend lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso, bin ein 70er Jägerlein, hab mich heut entschieden umzuskillen, Bergbau und Schmiedekunst war mir letztenendes zu eintönig...

mfg, FaulTier aka LaLeX^^



ps.: Kommt mir nicht mit SuFu an, hab 5 Kombinationen eingegeben, nichts gefunden was für mich hilfreich war...
*Flame- und BlaBla-Schutzschild anschmeiss*


----------



## Anduris (8. Oktober 2008)

Kürschnern auf Stufe 1 - Wo?
Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geh in dein Startgebiet und hau da die Mobs um.. dann geh immer weiter oder benutz Google -.-


----------



## d3faultPlayer (3. November 2008)

ich hab es so gemacht

1-50 stargebiete
50-125 weiterführende gebiete (Westfall, Silberwald, Brachland etc)

und dann halt immer so weiter     musst natürlich auch gucken wie das mit den leveln der mobs so ist


----------



## Jonnyyy (3. November 2008)

Ich empfehl Dir trotzdem DunMorogh zum Start!   OK   Wenn du immer entlang der Strasse läufst, ist es verdammt weit,  aber geh bei Stahlrosts Depot ins Gelände (dort sind viele Wölfe und Eber)  und dann HINTER dem Berg an Karanos das Tal entlang , so dass du hinter dem Friedhof bist (Von der Strasse aus gesehen). Da sind dann viele Schneeleoparden   paar Bären und immer wieder Eber  und dann nochmal nicht zur Strasse sondern hinter dem gesamten Bergzug ein Tal Richtung Nord-Ost, das führt in die "Trollhügel"???  und in Verlängerung würde es zum Bergwerk gehen.  Knapp vor Bergwerk dann aber Kehrtwendung und neben der Strasse entlang wieder zu Stahlrost.  Bis du die Runde hast  stehen die neuen Mobs schon wieder bereit.

Bei Süderstade: Bären, Berglöwen ....  in großer Anzahl

Loch Modan:  die Krokilisken auf den südlichen, flachen Inseln. Allerdings respawnen die schnell.  Bin mehr als einmal gestorben, weil ich einen gekillt habe und von seinem Platz aus weitere unter Feuer nahm.  Bis die down waren, war der erste wieder da und hat von hinten angegriffen.  Und in den Bergen zwischen Ausgrabungsstätte und der Berghütte. Das ist ein Paradies für den Kürschner.

Im Sumpfland ist zu empfehlen:   Die Bucht nördlich vor Menethil, (dh. zwischen Brücke und Schmiede)  sind wahnsinnig viele Krokiliksen im Wasser,   und dann gleich nördlich davon die Saurier.  Wenn Du in die Ausgrabungsstätte gehst, sei stark oder in der Gruppe,  da respawnen die Saurier schneller als dir lieb ist ;-)  und es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn man einen angreift und dann gleich 5 oder 6 der lieben Tierchen am Hals hat.

Athari-Hochland:  die Saurier rings um Die Zuflucht


----------



## Kilomoana (5. November 2008)

Hab auch schon nach einer Seite gesucht, auf der eine Liste zu finden ist, wo man mit welchem Skill am besten Farmen kann um schnellst möglich hoch zu skillen auf 375.
Leider bisher ohne Erfolg, falls jemand einen Link hat, den würde ich dankend annehmen.

MfG,

Alex


----------



## Milivoje (5. November 2008)

also mal ganz ehrlich: kürschnern ist nun wirklich der am einfachsten zu skillende beruf. wenn man den beruf beim lvl erlernt, passiert es sowieso nebenbei. und wenn jemand auf lvl 70 nicht in der lage ist, in wirklich jedem gebiet genug häutbares zu finden, um binnen weniger stunden auf 375 zu kommen, ist ihm oder ihr auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. November 2008)

nun mal ganz ehrlich was soll denn in so einem ,,guide" stehen?!

,,1-50: Stargebiete"?

mit ein bisschen verstand lässt sich kürschnerei sehr schnell skillen

und sonst gilt immer noch der alte Spruch: probieren geht über studieren


----------

